# Gun stock stain/color



## rosewood (Mar 30, 2016)

Just rebarreled a Savage 110 from 30-06 to 260 rem.  The barrel came with a nice deep blue.  The stock was a bit beat up especially where it appears to have been sitting next to another bolt gun and scratched up the comb.  Anyway, decided to go ahead and refinish the stock.  I thought about going with something other than standard wood color stain.  Considering maybe a gray or black or anything else that might look nice.  

Question is, will gray stain go on and look good?  Those laminated gray stocks look good but will a regular wood stock look good in gray?  What about black?  Please share any pictures of other colors you have finished your stock in so I can get an idea of what it will look like.  

I am looking for stain, not looking at painting or cerakote or anything like that.

Thanks,

Rosewood


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Mar 30, 2016)

Pretty sure Lowe's or Home Depot will carry an ebony wood stain. This will make the wood color very dark, almost black. The color will depend on what color the stock is now (under the current stain and finish) and how thick you apply the stain.

Another way to stain: stroll down the makeup aisle at Wal-Mart to the hair color section and pick out a color you like.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 31, 2016)

****Another way to stain: stroll down the makeup aisle at Wal-Mart to the hair color section and pick out a color you like. ****
This works well on certain species of wood, but only if you get all the original finish/sealer/stain stripped off. Otherwise you will get splotches. Also always test the wood/stain in an inconspicuous spot like inside the forearm to make sure it will do what you want before doing it where it will show.

Then make sure you seal and finish before you take it to the woods or range, or you might wind up having interesting discussions in you Sunday School Class.


----------



## rosewood (Mar 31, 2016)

I have several other stocks I have refinished in the past but used a standard stain color.  Shoot I refinished my first ever firearm purchase when I bought the British .303 at Roses when I turned 18.  I am quite familiar with the wiles of refinishing wood, just looking for a different color this time.

Keep the ideas coming.  Thanks.


----------



## rosewood (Mar 31, 2016)

TrailBlazinMan said:


> Pretty sure Lowe's or Home Depot will carry an ebony wood stain. This will make the wood color very dark, almost black. The color will depend on what color the stock is now (under the current stain and finish) and how thick you apply the stain.
> 
> Another way to stain: stroll down the makeup aisle at Wal-Mart to the hair color section and pick out a color you like.



I am hoping someone has used the ebony stain and can show me pictures of it on a stock.


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 5, 2016)

I've used ebony stain on a standard 2x4, it is black.


----------



## Bottomtime (Apr 6, 2016)

Not a great picture of the rifle and taken at night, but this 7600 was stripped, rubbed down with ebony stain then topped with 3 coats of Formby's Tung Oil Finish. It is very dark brown, but not black.


----------



## rosewood (Apr 6, 2016)

Not too bad.  I think I might like that.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 6, 2016)

I like Fiebing's leather dye for finishing wood, comes in a multitude of colors.


----------



## Bottomtime (Apr 7, 2016)

Here's another pic of the stock in daylight.


----------



## cloudwarmer (Oct 11, 2016)

I built a muzzle loader some years back and water sanded the stock. It raised the grain somewhat. When stained it gave a variegated appearance. Not dramatically, but just right. Certainly it won't be like a laminated multi-colored stock like a Boyd stock turns out.

I don't see why you can't lighten ebony if you want it a little lighter. I've used ebony on a few woods, but not a stock. 

Enjoy the process. Hope you enjoy the results.


----------

